# soft stools on canine caviar



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 7 month valley bulldog...we fed him a bag of fromm four star gf beef fritta which he did well on...this time we tried canine caviar wilderness grain free , after 3 days he still has diarrhea...we did the complete changeover that canine caviar recommends...how long before his stools should start to harden up ? Or how long before we know the food is not going to work?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I would give it a couple months, but why did you switch from a food he was doing well on?


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

to give him some different...so he doesnt get bored


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My french bulldog was on Canine Caviar for a few weeks, and he always had soft serve icecream consistency poops, and terrible gas.

I switched him to Annamaet Aqualuk a few weeks ago and his poops are great


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I would try fromm again instead of keeping him on a food he doesn't do well on. You could try a probiotic, but puppies have touchy digestive systems in the first place. My dog has to remain on the same food because he doesn't do well on pretty much anything else, I give variety by switching up the raw food he gets and also adding canned foods every once in a while.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

meggels said:


> My french bulldog was on Canine Caviar for a few weeks, and he always had soft serve icecream consistency poops, and terrible gas.
> 
> I switched him to Annamaet Aqualuk a few weeks ago and his poops are great


so the stool never got better over the few weeks? What did you think of the food overall other then the soft stool?


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

granville said:


> so the stool never got better over the few weeks? What did you think of the food overall other then the soft stool?


The company advertises that its food prevents or cures cancer. That is a red flag about the honesty of the company. It has also moved plants at least twice in the past 2 or 3 years. 

A dog should be used to a new food within two weeks max, some breeds as quickly as 2 or 3 days, and it should steadily improve.

If it doesn't get a refund, but letting it go for a month is not a good idea.

Not that I use Fromm, but CC is a big step down.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

granville said:


> so the stool never got better over the few weeks? What did you think of the food overall other then the soft stool?


Nope, it was the same consistency the whole time. Even after i cut back the amount he was getting a little bit.

Honestly, I'm not that impressed with them, the more I learn about them.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

meggels said:


> Nope, it was the same consistency the whole time. Even after i cut back the amount he was getting a little bit.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not that impressed with them, the more I learn about them.


What do you learn about them ...that made you unimpressed...just curious


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

granville said:


> What do you learn about them ...that made you unimpressed...just curious


I just think the foods are a bit pricey for what they are when you look at the ingredient list and GA.

And like someone else mentioned, they have been kicked out of several plants over the years...which is a little weird to me.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Honestly, poop-wise, I can usually tell how he's doing on a food within the first 2-3 days. Some dogs are different and will take longer... but with Jackson, it's typically almost immediate after eating one brand of food so that's one thing I can judge quickly. I fed Acana for over 2 years with great results. I fed Fromm for the past 6 months but just recently switched because his stool was always just a bit softer and bigger. Immediately when I switched, the next morning his poo was so much smaller and harder. 

So basically it just depends. I would stick with Fromm if he was doing well. It's a great brand.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The second ingredient in the Canine Caviar Wilderness Grain Free is "split peas". It is the only carbohydrate in the formula. Peas aren't one of the more digestible ingredients for dogs and often causes gassiness.

CC was first produced in Texas I believe. Then it was manufactured at Ohio Pet Foods but no longer. I believe they are still involved in a lawsuit with Ohio Pet Foods.


----------



## SmoothWire (Apr 18, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> The second ingredient in the Canine Caviar Wilderness Grain Free is "split peas". It is the only carbohydrate in the formula. Peas aren't one of the more digestible ingredients for dogs and often causes gassiness.
> 
> CC was first produced in Texas I believe. Then it was manufactured at Ohio Pet Foods but no longer. I believe they are still involved in a lawsuit with Ohio Pet Foods.


Pied Piper to Ohio Pet to Chenago (then Chenango became part of Ohio Pet) to Hi-Tech Rations


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

seems to be getting better today...soft but not diarrhea....he seems to be holding his poop a long time though....he went at midnight which was diarrhea ..but never went again till 5 pm tonight...seems to be a long time..he used to go twice sometimes three times a day...I added pumpkin the last couple of days , seem to help


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

well the diarrhea has stopped but he will only poop in the morning...then he goes 24 hrs before he will go again...doesnt seem normal...he always went at least twice a day


----------



## RuffRyker (Jun 4, 2015)

The reason why he only goes once is because it is healthier. It has 91%-93% digestibility. Therefore you have less stool that passes and more thats digested.


----------

